# Ferrari CX50 any good for $650 at blueskycycling?



## Mountain916 (Apr 9, 2012)

BlueSkyCycling.com - Ferrari Colnago Cx 50 Bike

Seems like decent specs...thoughts?


----------



## vollmerj (May 11, 2010)

Well, if you're going to spend $650 (probably $700 after shipping), wouldn't you rather get a bike with a reliable name? Just my two cents, but if I were spending that much dough I'd be looking into a reputable company. For instance, who are you talking to in regards to customer service? Just some things to think about. BUT if you want to hear what others have to say here you go...

http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-discussion/ferrari-cx-50-a-642359.html


----------



## OdinZ (May 8, 2012)

Nice specs for a $650 bike. although vollmerj is right. Go invest for a better bike with a reputable name.

Maybe this MARIN BIKES 2011**|** Mountain HT**|**Hydro HT **|**Hawk Hill
Or this if you're a bit tight Trek 4500 Disc

EDIT: I googled colnago and found out they are actually quite 'reputable' (thanks to mattyrides07 for giving me a push). They also have been around before the establishment of major bike manufacturers (*such as* Giant, Merida, Trek). What's the bikes model? Can you test ride it?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

That bike will certainly draw a chuckle at the trailhead....unless to take it off a real Ferrari.


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

Colnago IS a reputable brand. They're high-end bikes...

"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

What a weird bike.

78% off brings it to about the right price for the build. Actually, even a good price for the build.

Still. Weird-looking bike. See if you can find some reviews before you spend money on it.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

First thing I would do is repaint it. At 29.1 lbs. stock I'm intrigued but the whole Ferrari thing puts me off a little, and this is coming from someone who was completely obsessed with fast cars not too long ago. It would, for me at least, put a huge smile on my face to deface this bike with some hideous color scheme and ride the piss out of it.


----------



## croccodillo (Jul 29, 2010)

HEllo all,

As already said, Colnago IS a reputable brand, probably the biggest and important brand here in Italy (much more than Bianchi, which for sure you know).
They are road for nature (and probably this is the reason you never heard of), but have also few mountain bike models on their catalog:

colnago.com/category/bicycles/off-road
(Please copy and paste the link, I'm still not allowed to insert link)

So, please, don't say Colnago is not a good brand.

That said, I would not buy that particular bike; here in Italy we know the Ferrari serie Colnago did few years ago, it was a limited serie exclusively sold on the Ferrari Store...

store.ferrari.com/en/sports-games/sport/bikes

Actually they are really cheap bikes, I think chinese chassis, painted with an absurd combination of colours and sold way overpriced.
Well, you know, you can't afford a real Ferrari and so you buy a Ferrari bike (at an absurd price)... quiet patethic, isn't it?

I know for sure that the full suspension one you can see on the store (at 2559 Euro) is completely built in CHina, and simply remarketed by Colnago.
Actually, Colnago did not produce cheap MTB (Colnago production is really expensive and top quality), so it had to buy something already done on the Far East and resell it to Ferrari.

You have to think which is the average client here: a Ferrari addicted, usually one which cannot distinguish between a 5000 Euro racing MTB and a Supermarket 150 Euro full suspension boat anchor.

This is the situation where an very reputable brand (Ferrari) uses another very reputable brand (Colnago) to sell a mediocre product, just because is marked "Ferrari".

At the end: the bike you have here is usually sold way overpriced, and is a chinese bike.
Probably 650USD is its right price; for that prie, I would give it a chance.

Ciao,
Giovanni


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I not that knowledgeable about all components, but I would consider Bikes Direct bike over that, way more vetted. 
here's a similiar bike for $600 shipped, better fork, worse brakes, if it fits you.
Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - 2010 Motobecane Fantom Trail


----------



## neubie-nj (May 18, 2012)

just want to say let save the ferraris for 4 wheels


----------



## xc_ryd3r (Mar 19, 2012)

78% savings....really?

I dont see any components on that bike which make it worth the proposed $3000....

You are pretty much buying the bike for the brand, and not for the bike itself IMO.

I would be looking at something else for the price.


----------



## blumena84 (Jun 5, 2006)

i would pass, and search craiglist or local bike shops.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

The Ferrari badge. Though looks it not much bikers finding the badge worth $2350


----------

